# Which ski area has the best Bar/Pub!



## dlague (Mar 29, 2013)

We we thingking about our season and did a bar/pub review and came to this conclusion:

Best Pub - Sled Pub - Pats Peak
Best Bar - Tower Bar - Jay Peak
Best Old School Bar - Bear Den - Burke Mountain

Other noteables 
Castlerock - Sugarbush
James Moore Tavern - Bolton Valley
The Drink - Jay Peak
The Foggy Goggle - Sunday River


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2013)

I assume your delineation of Bar vs Pub is that Pub serves food while Bar is drink only?
I like the Swig and Smelt at Saddleback. The bar at the Tram summitt at Cannon is kind of neat too as you are really high up and can enjoy a cold one before skiing down.
Bullwinkle's at Sugarloaf is nice on mtn eats/beers


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2013)

Killington - Umbrella bar


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2013)

Station taproom at Mount Snow! 18 of the best rotating micros on tap that you can ask for!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

Platty:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 29, 2013)

wow what a bunch of homers... ;-)

Bear Den for the win :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 29, 2013)

Black Magic Brew Pub


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 29, 2013)

Orion's Pub, Greek Peak


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Octagon bar on top of the quad at Stowe.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 29, 2013)

My flask (full of Scotch) in my pocket on the chairlift.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> My flask (full of Scotch) in my pocket on the chairlift.



Make that Jaeger and we're in business!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> wow what a bunch of homers... ;-)
> 
> Bear Den for the win :beer:



Have you seen the view from Platty bar?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2013)

Tram Bar in Summit Tram Terminal is a nice addition for us that ski Cannon.


----------



## dlague (Mar 29, 2013)

Actually - Cannonball Pub is not bad either!   Most of these i have not been to especially in NY.  Swig and Smelt is cool but a little too wide open.  Umbrella bar is fun at K-1.

Bretton Woods - their pub is nothing great but their deck rocks!


----------



## dlague (Mar 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Have you seen the view from Platty bar?



Obvoiusly needs a visit!


----------



## marcski (Mar 29, 2013)

dlague said:


> Obvoiusly needs a visit!



I'll buy you a beer if you'll be there tomorrow!  .


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 29, 2013)

Some of my favorites are:

Nashoba Outlook Pub-  So close to home, feels like I am so far away!
CannonBall Pub -  Great vibe, love the place
Powderkeg at Gunstock - Home mountain and the mug club!
Foggy Google - Need I say more?


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 29, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> My flask (full of Scotch) in my pocket on the chairlift.



This.

But, if I'm not in the mood to share my flask, Barker Pub at Sunday River.


----------



## EPB (Mar 29, 2013)

While it's not at the mountain, the Red Parka Pub in Glen is my favorite ski bar.  The Glen House and the one at the base of Glen Ellen are pretty cool too.  I'm also a fan of the LOSTBO and Shovel Handle at Black.


----------



## kickstand (Mar 29, 2013)

eastern powder baby said:


> ...Shovel Handle at Black.



+100.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> My flask (full of Scotch) in my pocket on the chairlift.



+1


----------



## Edd (Mar 29, 2013)

eastern powder baby said:


> Shovel Handle at Black.



Great place indeed.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2013)

Cannonball is great with Allagash White on tap!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Cannonball is great with Allagash White on tap!!!!!



So, you do indeed like some good beers and not just fruity chick Ales!!  :razz:


----------



## Zand (Mar 29, 2013)

Bear Den and Starks Nest


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> So, you do indeed like some good beers and not just fruity chick Ales!!  :razz:



That was the "lightest" of the 18 on tap at The Station Taproom at Mount Snow today! Just saying.....

I counted 4 beers over 10% on the draught board today :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2013)

snow bar @ ski sundown


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 29, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Cannonball is great with Allagash White on tap!!!!!



I was thinking geary's HSA on tap is what makes it! Never seen that anywhere else. 

Tram summit is cool for location.  And Cannonball pub is better than it used to be.  But Prohet and I have been known to actually hit Bunyan's (?) at Loon after skiing cannon just because it's so much of a scene with such better eye candy.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 29, 2013)

^just reminded myself of a priceless exchange last weekend.... 

New waitress: what can I get you to drink? 
Me: HSA please 
New waitress: sorry, what? 
Me: HSA
New waitress: sorry, how do you spell that?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 29, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> ^just reminded myself of a priceless exchange last weekend....
> 
> New waitress: what can I get you to drink?
> Me: HSA please
> ...



HSA is great. My new favorite.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> ^just reminded myself of a priceless exchange last weekend....
> 
> New waitress: what can I get you to drink?
> Me: HSA please
> ...



and..........:lol:


----------



## Edd (Mar 29, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> ^just reminded myself of a priceless exchange last weekend....
> 
> New waitress: what can I get you to drink?
> Me: HSA please
> ...



Sending me off topic but one of my fave movie quotes:

Customer: What's the soup du jour?
Waitress: It's the soup of the day. 
Customer: (nods knowingly)That sounds good I'll have that.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2013)

dlague said:


> We we thingking about our season and did a bar/pub review and came to this conclusion:
> 
> Best Pub - Sled Pub - Pats Peak
> Best Bar - Tower Bar - Jay Peak
> ...



You got my choices...Bear Den and Sled Pub.  I preferred Green Mountain Lounge @ Sugarbush North over Castlerock Pub.  

And my wife says you forgot the Bag and Kettle at Sugarloaf....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 30, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> ^just reminded myself of a priceless exchange last weekend....
> 
> New waitress: what can I get you to drink?
> Me: HSA please
> ...



I'm already in love.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> ^just reminded myself of a priceless exchange last weekend....
> 
> New waitress: what can I get you to drink?
> Me: HSA please
> ...



Forgot about that.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> So, you do indeed like some good beers and not just fruity chick Ales!!  :razz:



Belgian Whites are not chick beers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 30, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> You got my choices...Bear Den and Sled Pub.  I preferred Green Mountain Lounge @ Sugarbush North over Castlerock Pub.
> 
> And my wife says you forgot the Bag and Kettle at Sugarloaf....



The Castle pub looked like a sports bar when I was there last weekend, I didn't see Mt Ellen bar but next year will have to check it out.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Platty:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:



Have to say, has a nice homey rustic feel to it, great vibe.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I preferred Green Mountain Lounge @ Sugarbush North over Castlerock Pub.



Definitely.  The decor in the Castlerock Pub is nice, but it still feels like a basement bar; something I rather enjoy in cities, but not at a ski area.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Belgian Whites are not chick beers.



No, not all of them.  Just teasing you on your love of Blue Moon.  It (complete with cute orange slice) and Magic Hat #9 were the two most popular "micro-brews" among chicks when I was at UVM.


----------



## dmc (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm from Hunter... The whole place is a bar right?  

Hunter bar is more of a 60's version of apre ski...  still..   Beer is good and I know the bar tenders so - I give it a 10. 
And they let my band play every once and a while that's a good thing..

I do like the bar at MRG believe it or not..


----------



## octopus (Mar 30, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> snow bar @ ski sundown
> 
> i see a couple things i like at this bar:-D


nice pic:-D back ground ftw


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Definitely.  The decor in the Castlerock Pub is nice, but it still feels like a basement bar; something I rather enjoy in cities, but not at a ski area.



I agree!  In that vein, some resorts have a cheap restaurant feel like Wildcat and Attitash, but it is a bummer to not have the ski area bar feel!  

I am not saying that about Castlerock!  I still like their booths!


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2013)

octopus said:


> nice pic:-D back ground ftw





That is awesome!  Hey how about all the parties on patios or deck this time of year!


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> You got my choices...Bear Den and Sled Pub.  I preferred Green Mountain Lounge @ Sugarbush North over Castlerock Pub.
> 
> And my wife says you forgot the Bag and Kettle at Sugarloaf....



I forgot the Mt Ellen side - Pine Tree Pub in the Village at Sugarbush is nice and dark!


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 1, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> You got my choices...Bear Den and Sled Pub.  I preferred Green Mountain Lounge @ Sugarbush North over Castlerock Pub.
> 
> And my wife says you forgot the Bag and Kettle at Sugarloaf....



If the Bag wasn't in the basement I would like it.


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> If the Bag wasn't in the basement I would like it.



Have not been to Sugarloaf yet!  Maybe next year.   Just seems like a hike!


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 1, 2013)

I like to have a view from the bar which leaves out a few like the Bears Den which is kind of cool. 
The Sled Pub is fun and is only 10 min from my house.
I actually liked the old setup for the bar at Cannon. Not the basement one but when it was right in the middle of the lodge. The new bar may have more room but they should have made it have high ceilings and windows looking out onto the mountain.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I like to have a view from the bar which leaves out a few like the Bears Den which is kind of cool.
> The Sled Pub is fun and is only 10 min from my house.
> I actually liked the old setup for the bar at Cannon. Not the basement one but when it was right in the middle of the lodge. The new bar may have more room but they should have made it have high ceilings and windows looking out onto the mountain.



 The deck had a great view on Saturday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I like to have a view from the bar which leaves out a few like the Bears Den which is kind of cool.
> The Sled Pub is fun and is only 10 min from my house.
> I actually liked the old setup for the bar at Cannon. Not the basement one but when it was right in the middle of the lodge. The new bar may have more room but they should have made it have high ceilings and windows looking out onto the mountain.


+1 that is why I love platty bar the view of the steeps is amazing and beautiful.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 1, 2013)

There is no better bar than the one we build every year near the summit of Cannon.The "rock" is a victim of its own success as it has become too popular in my 40 years hanging around there.Even a fullsize grill with a 20 lb tank. Killer views of Stowe and Sugarbush and Jay off in the distance.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> There is no better bar than the one we build every year near the summit of Cannon.The "rock" is a victim of its own success as it has become too popular in my 40 years hanging around there.Even a fullsize grill with a 20 lb tank. Killer views of Stowe and Sugarbush and Jay off in the distance.



It was prety crowded on Sat. as I skied by.  People were spilling out onto Taft with chairs.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm partial to General Stark’s Pub for North East.  The Hellroaring Saloon at Whitefish is a nice place to pull up a bar stool while on the mountain.


----------



## boston_e (Apr 2, 2013)

Widowmaker at Sugarloaf
Last Run Lounge at Pico


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 2, 2013)

Puck it said:


> It was prety crowded on Sat. as I skied by.  People were spilling out onto Taft with chairs.


Next time you come by on a sunny day ski up and look for the big blonde guy sitting behind the wall and say hi.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 2, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Next time you come by on a sunny day ski up and look for the big blonde guy sitting behind the wall and say hi.



There is also another grill set up off of Vista Way...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 2, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> There is also another grill set up off of Vista Way...



I think you mean Bypass as you come down the flat section before the turn and wind fence.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 2, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I think you mean Bypass as you come down the flat section before the turn and wind fence.



Sure what ever it is at that point - it was before the snow fence


----------



## Puck it (Apr 2, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Sure what ever it is at that point - it was before the snow fence



And a picnic table too.  Kinda buried right now though.


----------



## Abominable (Apr 2, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I like to have a view from the bar.....



Bar at Bromley has great views.  May be the best views of any base lodge bar that isn't just a view looking upslope?


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 2, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Killington - Umbrella bar


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> View attachment 8584View attachment 8585



Tough to beat.  It's got every element you could ask for in a ski bar........with the bonus of a retractable roof.  K should put another one of them over at the base of Outer Limits.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Tough to beat.  It's got every element you could ask for in a ski bar........with the bonus of a retractable roof.  K should put another one of them over at the base of Outer Limits.



Great just sitting there, taking a break with a beer and watching the skiing down Superstar and Ovation.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 3, 2013)

Puck it said:


> And a picnic table too.  Kinda buried right now though.


It is on Bypass and that's my buddy Johns setup.Only charcoal allowed there he says.He brought that picnic table up there.He also was the one that brought a casket to the rock many years ago.:-D


----------



## Puck it (Apr 3, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> It is on Bypass and that's my buddy Johns setup.Only charcoal allowed there he says.He brought that picnic table up there.He also was the one that brought a casket to the rock many years ago.:-D



How did he get it up there?  And why a casket?


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Puck it said:


> And a picnic table too.  Kinda buried right now though.



I don't frequent Cannon often but have hung out at the picnic table. Nice spot with a beautiful view. If I remember right all one needed to do was bring food. Grill, charcoal &  cooking utensils were all under the table already.


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 3, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Station taproom at Mount Snow! 18 of the best rotating micros on tap that you can ask for!


 It is a homer answer, but I agree. Nowhere I've been can compete with their beer list and rarities. 



steamboat1 said:


> Octagon bar on top of the quad at Stowe.


 I always liked that one too.



deadheadskier said:


> No, not all of them.  Just teasing you on your love of Blue Moon.  It (complete with cute orange slice) and Magic Hat #9 were the two most popular "micro-brews" among chicks when I was at UVM.


  Blue Moon is not a microbrew!! It is made by Coors!



Puck it said:


> Belgian Whites are not chick beers.


 I think they are! It is a great style and I still like them on a sunny day though, but they are definite chick-favorites for their sweetness and the oft-included fruit wedge.

I know it is not in the east, but in January, my wife and I had occasion to stop by the New Belgium Brewing Ranger Station pub at Snowmass. It is right on one of the trails!! Was fantastic.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 3, 2013)

jaywbigred said:


> It is a homer answer, but I agree. Nowhere I've been can compete with their beer list and rarities.
> 
> I always liked that one too.
> 
> ...



When it first came out, the label did say brewed by Coors. Blue Moon suffices when there are no others. Hooegarden is pretty good too. If you think they are chick beers then you have not had some of the good ones with high alcohol content. 
I brewed one that was around 8% and it was oat based. It was awesome!!!! Brewed a Scotch ale that was almost 10%!!!! Two 22's and you were not going any where.


----------



## bootladder (Apr 3, 2013)

Puck it, didn't know you were a brewer too.  I haven't in a while, but brewed a lot back when all you could get was miller, bud, coors, pabst, etc.

Funniest thing heard in the Cannonball Pub two weekends ago; waitress "Would you like something to drink?" alex "Yes an HSA" waitress "How do you spell that?"


----------



## Puck it (Apr 3, 2013)

bootladder said:


> Puck it, didn't know you were a brewer too.  I haven't in a while, but brewed a lot back when all you could get was miller, bud, coors, pabst, etc.
> 
> Funniest thing heard in the Cannonball Pub two weekends ago; waitress "Would you like something to drink?" alex "Yes an HSA" waitress "How do you spell that?"



I used to brew my used to be fat brother in Nashua at Incribrew.  It has been a while but still have all my bottles.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 3, 2013)

bootladder said:


> Puck it, didn't know you were a brewer too.  I haven't in a while, but brewed a lot back when all you could get was miller, bud, coors, pabst, etc.
> 
> Funniest thing heard in the Cannonball Pub two weekends ago; waitress "Would you like something to drink?" alex "Yes an HSA" waitress "How do you spell that?"



Wait, what?  Assuming I'm the Alex in this story,  who are you? Chris?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 4, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Wait, what?  Assuming I'm the Alex in this story,  who are you? Chris?




No, I'm Alex.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got into homebrewing.  I've made some solidly mediocre beers so far, so I'm pretty stoked about that.


----------



## polski (Apr 4, 2013)

Admittedly biased toward MRG but will note one of the great things about Gen. Stark's Pub is the (usual) availability of Lawson's Finest Liquids on draft - brewed in nearby Warren by the head of MRG's naturalist program, and only available very locally. 

Good reasonably priced food too there including some tasty healthy options. One limitation is the windows on the front aren't big enough for a great view of the main mountain but this is addressed in the proposed Base Area Master Plan. 

On warm spring afternoons the deck out front is one of the greatest places on Earth.


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 4, 2013)

Puck it said:


> When it first came out, the label did say brewed by Coors. Blue Moon suffices when there are no others. Hooegarden is pretty good too. If you think they are chick beers then you have not had some of the good ones with high alcohol content.
> I brewed one that was around 8% and it was oat based. It was awesome!!!! Brewed a Scotch ale that was almost 10%!!!! Two 22's and you were not going any where.



I don't judge a beer's chick status by abv, I judge it by taste and how often chicks drink it. Carton Boat Beer and Founders All Day IPA are two IPAs with abv in the 4s but I would never call them chick beers. 

I've been brewing almost two years but haven't tried the Belgian white as a style. 

Oh, and Hoegarden is technically a amBev product now, no?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 4, 2013)

Puck it said:


> No, I'm Alex.


Cripes, am I subconsciously stealing identities again?!  I know my name is Jason.  B...Bour....can't remember the last piece.



St. Bear said:


> I just got into homebrewing.  I've made some solidly mediocre beers so far, so I'm pretty stoked about that.


Micro-mediocre brews still sell.  The important question is do you have an intriguing name and label?  Something slightly risque will cover up several taste points.  Try "Squirrel's Nut Zipper" or "That's What She Said".  A dog on the label wins points over tastes also.  How about "Chocolate Lab Stout"?



jaywbigred said:


> I don't judge a beer's chick status by abv, I judge it by taste and how often chicks drink it. Carton Boat Beer and Founders All Day IPA are two IPAs with abv in the 4s but I would never call them chick beers.


If you can raise the abv while still getting chicks to like the taste and drink it frequently...you have brewed the brew to fill the holy grail.  Unfortunately so far the holy grail has continually been found to contain Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> If you can raise the abv while still getting chicks to like the taste and drink it frequently...you have brewed the brew to fill the holy grail.  Unfortunately so far the holy grail has continually been found to contain Mike's Hard Lemonade



Southern Tier Crème Brulée Stout fits that bill! Damn easy to drink, sweet enough that even most casual female beer drinkers like it, and at 9.6% ABV its got some kick too it in a "stealthy" Mike's Hard Lemonade/Woodchuck Cider/ Smirnoff Ice kind of way   :beer:


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 4, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Southern Tier Crème Brulée Stout fits that bill! Damn easy to drink, sweet enough that even most casual female beer drinkers like it, and at 9.6% ABV its got some kick too it in a "stealthy" Mike's Hard Lemonade/Woodchuck Cider/ Smirnoff Ice kind of way   :beer:



Sounds like panty peeler, if I've ever heard it.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 4, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Micro-mediocre brews still sell.  The important question is do you have an intriguing name and label?  Something slightly risque will cover up several taste points.  Try "Squirrel's Nut Zipper" or "That's What She Said".  A dog on the label wins points over tastes also.  How about "Chocolate Lab Stout"?



I was thinking something with a bear and a halo, but I like your idea much better.  I probably don't even have to brew a chocolate flavored stout and it would sell well.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 5, 2013)

Puck it said:


> How did he get it up there?  And why a casket?


The casket was from the no more Village House restaraunt in Franconia.They used it every St.Pats day like an irish funeral and people posed inside it.It turned into a running joke to steal it and bring it somebodys house and leave it.He brought it up the on the tramway and dragged it down to the rock with a rope on either end.Later that day they made it all the way to the bottom using the same method.When I got to my ski house at that time in Franconia later that night,I found it on my downstairs bar!Not sure where it ended up now.


----------

